# Infrared thermometers



## gbsfan (Mar 25, 2012)

Has anyone ever used one for making water changes, etc? Are they very accurate? I have gone through 4 of the digital thermometers with the probe on a wire in the last year and a half. The wire comes loose where it attaches to the thermometer, and it either doesn't come on or flashes an error message. I want to try something different. Not interested in the mercury ones. TIA.


----------



## Flip (Jun 17, 2013)

Sounds like water is getting inbetween the wire and thermocouple. Try coating the thermocouple and wire with some silicone sealant. I have even ended up potting the thermocouple in a small glass vial to keep water out of the connection.


----------



## gbsfan (Mar 25, 2012)

You could be right. I think it's too late for this one, though. No matter how much I wiggle the wire, I can't get it to come on. *frown


----------



## Jenniferinfl (May 3, 2013)

I love my infrared thermometer. I already had it because I also have a pet tortoise. 
Anyhow, there are drawbacks, it is measuring the temperature of the surface it scans. So, for instance, if you use a 5 gallon bucket for water and leave it in the sun, then fill it with cold water, you will get the temp reading for the bottom of the bucket which may or may not be the water temp depending on how long it sat. However, that issue is easily overcome by having something solid color in the bucket you can scan instead, like a thin piece of solid color plastic or something similar that would almost immediately be the same temp as the water. 

I love mine, can't imagine using anything else. I use it to take readings on the tanks as well, usually I take the temp by aiming at the substrate.


----------



## gbsfan (Mar 25, 2012)

Wow, I definitely learned something. Thanks for the info! I think I will go ahead and order one. :fish5:


----------

